
Show HN: Google Assistant Apps Directory - rogersb
https://gactions.com/
======
rogersb
Until the official list is released (presumably on August 31), I've thrown
this together.

Around 500 apps are currently available through Google Assistant. The
directory includes the Assistant "built-in" applications made by Google
(Calendar, My Day, Gmail, etc.) as well as 3rd party applications approved in
the assistant directory. A QA test app is available publicly: "QA TEST test
three three eight four" ([https://goo.gl/76FPwt](https://goo.gl/76FPwt)).

This was built after
[https://assistant.google.com/sitemap.xml](https://assistant.google.com/sitemap.xml)
and dumped in Firebase, then wrapped around a Polymer app-layout template
named "publishing". The raw data can be downloaded at
[https://gactions.com/data/articles.json](https://gactions.com/data/articles.json).

------
sanihaverma
good

